
Boston developer wants cut of Winklevoss twins' $65-million Facebook settlement - ssclafani
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2011/05/boston-developer-wants-cut-of-winklevoss-twins-65-million-facebook-settlement.html
======
wwarneck
Wayne Chang does a great job of telling a story using bits of history to over
represent reality.

He claims in several places to have worked at Napster, despite the fact that
he was only a volunteer Moderator for chat on the service. Even in his linked
in he lists himself as an "Administrator" but that title specifically
represented a user access level above "Moderator" (both volunteer community
positions) that he did not have.

<http://www.linkedin.com/in/waynechang>

He also represents himself as a consultant to AllAdvantage, when in reality he
created "click bot" that automated AllAdvantage use.

This lawsuit is interesting, but I strongly encourage digging into the history
of Wayne before coming to any conclusions.

(Note: I was an actual Administrator for the Napster service, but never
employed. I am quite familiar with Wayne "ttol" Chang from #napster on EFNet,
and I've had several 'disccusion' about his LinkedIn profile with other people
in similar position to me.)

~~~
ttol
I was never paid by Napster, Inc (although probably should have been ;). Those
were fun times. My career was just getting started so it was my pleasure to
volunteer my time -- 8 to 10 hours a day. I was responsible for the Napster
Ground Zero effort, which I started and managed. I was an administrator there
-- not just only a chat moderator volunteer on the Napster service (although I
did have the chat moderator access level as well). The Napster Ground Zero
service was insanely popular and allowed napster users to have a persistent
identity online, beyond just the chat service. I received a written
recommendation from a Napster cofounder and created some great relationships,
which was great at that early time in my career. I appreciate every moment of
that experience. On a side note, it was great to connect with them again in
person at the Napster 10-year reunion last year (can you believe it's already
been over 10 years now?). Shawn Fanning throws amazing parties.

As for AllAdvantage, I was a security consultant there. This was a paid
position. I was involved directly with the company (and have maintained
contact with some of the people there over the years, including the CEO). The
software I created, first of its kind called MyAdvantage, got their attention.
I was asked to be a security consultant for them to hunt down other software
and to help protect their Viewbar software. I agreed and helped with the
onslaught of the waves of similar software to my original. Sadly, their
business model was fundamentally flawed, but that's an entirely different
story.

Great times back then. Heady days of the last dot-com boom.

------
theoj
What I find fascinating about the whole Facebook story is how many lawsuits
are connected to it. Zuck vs Winklevii, Winklevii vs Chang, Zuck vs Aaron
Greenspan, Zuck vs Paul Ceglia. The Facebook story is the gift that keep on
giving... lawsuits, that is. Just when you think things have settled down,
there's another interesting twist and another person who alleges he's been
defrauded.

~~~
thinkcomp
(I'm Aaron, and at least in my case it was Think Computer Corporation v.
Facebook, Inc., meaning that my company was the plaintiff, not the defendant.
There is a difference.)

Generally, this is a good point, but there's a good explanation. Most of the
key people involved did something that others might characterize as dishonest
at one time or another, so it's hard to know who to believe. This is why I
posted all of the evidence I had available to me in public on-line years ago.
To my knowledge, no one else has.

I argue that it is really the media's fault for not ever actually
investigating the story, with one exception, which is 02138 Magazine's work.
Sadly, 02138 no longer exists. I've written about this issue here:

[http://www.quora.com/Aaron-Greenspan/Mark-Zuckerberg-
Should-...](http://www.quora.com/Aaron-Greenspan/Mark-Zuckerberg-Should-
Resign-And-If-Youre-A-Technology-Reporter-So-Should-You)

------
daimyoyo
Good for him. I hope he wins. The Winklevii(did Mark ever call them that?
Cause it's brilliant) have made a career out of suing facebook and I'm glad
they're getting some of their own medicine.

~~~
danssig
If you ever have a good idea please hire me to implement it for you. Then I
can throw a continuous stream of monkey wrenches into your effort while
spending the rest of my time stealing it on the side. I want this arrangement
with you specifically because apparently you wont even sue me for defrauding
you.

------
peteretep
I also want a cut, but no-one ever asks me...

~~~
joshu
How about 0%? That is my final offer.

------
cubicle67
there's something odd going about the chin of the guy on the right

